
What will become of us? - malditojavi
https://medium.com/crafting-design/what-will-become-of-us-e4c9cb6a2e9d
======
mqsiuser
Your blog post shows that doing software/IT is "not just another job". It can
be very demanding and make you question things. People will say "but (every
job has it's caveats)..." and NO. My dream is to sell entrance-tickets at the
nearby Zoo until I retire with 67.

Live could be easy

